# كم سرعة الطائرة عند الاقلاع



## سعد العبدالعزيز (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


ارجو افادتي عن سرعه الطائره عند الاقلاع؟؟


----------



## سعد العبدالعزيز (4 فبراير 2010)

ارجوووووووو الرد السريع


----------



## ibrahim1hj (4 فبراير 2010)

السرعة الجوية أو سرعة الهواء هي سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة إلى الهواء, وهناك عدة قياسات مختلفة لسرعة الهواء: السرعة الجوية المبينة (indicated airspeed), السرعة الجوية المعدلة (calibrated airspeed), سرعة جوية مكافئة (equivalent airspeed), سرعة جوية حقيقية (true airspeed). تقاس تلك السرعة بالطائرة بحالة الطيران بواسطة مؤشر سرعة جوية, وهو جهاز مرتبط بالضغط الخارجي لكي يقارن مع الضغط الستاتيكي مما يعطي ناتج السرعة الجوية للطائرة. يتم التعرف على الضغط الخارجي من خلال انبوب يسمى انبوب بيتوت pitot tube يتم وضعه بعناية وعن أي تأثير للمراوح أو تشويش لتيار الهواء المار على الإنبوب, وعادة ما يوضع انبوب بيتوت لكل جانب من الطائرة (الطيار ومساعده).

السرعه عند الاقلاع تقريبا من 180 كم إلى 350 كم على حسب طول المدرج و على حسب الحموله و الأجواء .
سرعة الطائرة التى تدفع بواسطة المحركات التوربينية ( النفاثة) تقاس فى الجو أثناء الطيران إما بالعقدة(knots) أو برقم الماخ(Mach Number) أو بسرعة الهواء(Airspeed)
الماخ(Mach Number)
الماخ يستخدم لقياس سرعة الطائرات فائقة السرعة
ماهو الماخ؟ هو النسبة بين سرعة الجسم إلى سرعة الصوت فى نفس الوسط المحيط وفى نفس درجة الحرارة.
سرعة الهواء (Airspeed)
عندما تطير الطائرة النفاثة بسرعة منخفضة نسبياً وذلك يحدث أثناء الإقلاع أو أثناء الإقتراب من الأرض قبل عملية الهبوط , فإنها تقاس وفقاً لـ(Airspeed) بدلاً من الماخ
العقدة(Knot)
العقدة تستخدم لقياس سرعة الهواء (Airspeed)
العقدة هى أنسب وحدة تستخدم للمدى الطويل بدلا من الميل على الساعة.


----------



## S-Alfaisal (6 فبراير 2010)

تحدد سرعة الإقلاع بقياسات سابقة يقوم بها الطيار بناء على حمولة الطائرة والرياح والكثافة الهوائية ( إرتفاع الطائرة من مستوى سطح البحر ) لا أعرف المعادلة ولكن هذه شروط أساسية لتحديد سرعة الإقلاع .
عند بداية التسارع هناك معدل عالمي يستخدمه الطيار وهي سرعة 80 عقدة بعدها لابد للطيار من الإقلاع ولا يمكنه بعد هذه السرعة إلغاء عملية الإقلاع وإنما إكمال الإقلاع .


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

رجاءا ماهي العقده لان كنت مسافر على الاماراتيه وكانت الشاشه تضهر السرعه بالعقده؟


----------



## ibrahim1hj (14 فبراير 2010)

أخي أكرم العقدة knot هي واحدة قياس سرعة الطائرات و تستخدم أيضا لقياس سرعة السفن , و العقدة تقاس بالوحدات الدولية كما يلي 
1 عقدة =1.852 كيلو متر بالساعة .


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## نبراس طالب (26 فبراير 2010)

هيه مكينت الطيارة كاز


----------

